# duck whistle



## quackattack (Jul 4, 2011)

hi guys ive been turning a few calls, and i want to do some whistles. ive searched the forum, and cant really find any guides to this....dont really want to steal someones trademark just asking for a little help...with some pictures...haha. thanks.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Drill your blank 1/2" Diameter X 2-3/4" Deep. I use a home made Crush Mandrel to chuck it up. turn to your desired shape and drill you a hole 1.25" from the mouth piece and another 2.25" from the mouth piece. Using a countersink bit make your first hole tapered. Now you can take a 1/2" dowel about 1 inch long and sand a ramp on it to direct your air to the first hole. you will have to play with it until you acheive the sound you want and then glue the ramp in place. Hope this helps.. Now lets see some of those custom Duck Calls.

Robert A.
Triple Shot Game Calls


----------



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

Q: How do you make a duck whistle?
A: Show him a picture of a hot duck!


----------



## quackattack (Jul 4, 2011)

thanks bud. i will post a couple pics when i get a chance....mine dont look near as good as the perfect examples you just posted though. haha


----------



## quackattack (Jul 4, 2011)

you wouldnt happen to have a pic of the 1/2" dowell rod after you sanded it? just curious to how much i need to take off to acheive the right angle.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

You will just have to experience a little trial and error on that.. I cant give you all the answers now can I????


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Robert A. said:


> You will just have to experience a little trial and error on that.. I cant give you all the answers now can I????


LOL :cheers:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

LOL


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Bill! That is the best duck whistle I have seen!!


----------



## quackattack (Jul 4, 2011)

ite....i think i got the just of it. might have to try one this weekend


----------

